# 80 Wismec Reuleaux - Shipping this Monday



## Gizmo (14/11/15)

We have kept quite but we had a big pre-order in place.. The stock had arrived at the supplier and is shipping on Monday.




We should have it between Thursday - Friday next week if all goes to plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Attie (14/11/15)

Price on these @Gizmo


----------



## HappyCamper (14/11/15)

Happy days!!


----------



## KieranD (14/11/15)

Nice! I have done the same and mine ship on Monday as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VandaL (17/11/15)

what be the price matey

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Crashdan (17/11/15)

Price?


----------



## Gizmo (17/11/15)

R2400 - R2600 depending on customs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/15)

Gizmo said:


> R2400 - R2600 depending on customs


You need to go to customs and drop of a case of "cooldrinks"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/11/15)

Good price guys


----------

